# Does my scraper need adjustment? New HS720AS leaving snow behind (pics attached)



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

Alright, first snowfall with the new thrower, I make my first pass and I was surprised to see snow behind the unit. About 1/4" or more, uneven pattern even when accounting for uneven areas between concrete slabs. I look at my neighbors driveway and it appears his thrower, possibly a Toro, seems to have scraped down to the pavement, unless they cleaned up with a shovel afterwards.

When pushing lightly, a lot of snow is left on the surface. It seems the scraper is not as effective but the unit moved smoothly. I tried lifting the snow blower a bit, to dig the scraper in harder and I get a more snow removal but it is rougher and left an uneven washboard pattern in the snow. It feel unnatural to do it this way. 

Here are some pics of my work, I apologize for any dirt in the unit, I used it as a lawn mower a few times!


These were the first few passes without lifting the handlebars, with just a light push.

















I lifted the handlebars on these passes to get more bite.

















Here is the alignment of the scraper, not sure if it is sticking out too far or not enough?

















Does my scraper need to be adjusted? It appeared at first that it was not adjustable but this diagram shows room for adjustment in the scraper bar mount holes.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Are you tilting the machine forward enough? There really isn't much play with the 720 scrapper bars. But if the machine is new and the paddles are new, it should pull you along and clean down to the sidewalk. New paddles should almost yank the handlebar out of your hand until they wear in. Try tilting it forward further. The machine is not meant to be pushed.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Judging by your description of how you first operated it, then what you did afterwards by tilting it forward, it is operating the way it should.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i wouldnt mind leaving a quarter inch.better than wearing out those paddles so fast.


----------



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Are you tilting the machine forward enough? There really isn't much play with the 720 scrapper bars. But if the machine is new and the paddles are new, it should pull you along and clean down to the sidewalk. New paddles should almost yank the handlebar out of your hand until they wear in. Try tilting it forward further. The machine is not meant to be pushed.


Yes it did jump when I used it, especially when lifting up. So is the operating not supposed to feel smooth? The grinding seems a little unnatural.


----------



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> i wouldnt mind leaving a quarter inch.better than wearing out those paddles so fast.


Alright, so it is normal to leave some snow, like still white? I saw a few neighbors driveways and some were down to the pavement and others looked like mine. Not sure if the clear pavement guys ran a shovel across after wars though. I am so new to this lol.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

NiMH said:


> Alright, so it is normal to leave some snow, like still white? I saw a few neighbors driveways and some were down to the pavement and others looked like mine. Not sure if the clear pavement guys ran a shovel across after wars though. I am so new to this lol.


Yes. With those machines it kind of pulls you along in a jerky motion until the paddles wear a bit. Should clear most of the snow to the pavement, leaving paddle marks in the remaining snow. Compared to a two stage machine that leaves much more behind yours is a dream. The 720 is my favourite of all my machines, big and small and I do up to 26 properties. It's a great machine. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

NiMH said:


> Alright, so it is normal to leave some snow, like still white? I saw a few neighbors driveways and some were down to the pavement and others looked like mine. Not sure if the clear pavement guys ran a shovel across after wars though. I am so new to this lol.


AND BTW if the snow is packed down, it may not get all of it, unless you hold the machine over the packed stuff and beat it a bit. Try to remove snow before it gets packed down by car or foot traffic. If makes everything so much easier.


----------



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Yes. With those machines it kind of pulls you along in a jerky motion until the paddles wear a bit. Should clear most of the snow to the pavement, leaving paddle marks in the remaining snow. Compared to a two stage machine that leaves much more behind yours is a dream. The 720 is my favourite of all my machines, big and small and I do up to 26 properties. It's a great machine. You'll get the hang of it.


Wow 26 properties, pretty cool, you are putting the 720 through its paces! OK I guess that my experience is normal, just need more practice. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

NiMH said:


> Alright, so it is normal to leave some snow, like still white? I saw a few neighbors driveways and some were down to the pavement and others looked like mine. Not sure if the clear pavement guys ran a shovel across after wars though. I am so new to this lol.


dont take my word for it. i just started using single stage Hondas and absolutely love them.fast working and easy to use. I have 2 that sorta pull me along and 2 that dont so I need some learning also. I installed new paddles on 3 of them. I do know there is a "sweet spot" on holding the bars so it works just right if everything is properly adjusted.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am surprised that you are able to get by with a single stage snowblower on the 500" of snow that you get annually. I guess i should be taking another look at single stage units.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

With the single stage units the key to using them is getting to the snow before it gets too deep. Big storms ideally you start before the snow gets deeper than 8” or so. So big storms have to be done in 2 passes really big ones might take 3.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> I am surprised that you are able to get by with a single stage snowblower on the 500" of snow that you get annually. I guess i should be taking another look at single stage units.


The only caution with single stage for long runs is your back. The process of tilting them exercises muscles behind your shoulder blades that can be problematic if you do it too long over extended days. One property no issue. Two, three, four properties still no problems. But 20 or so and I can tell you if you have to do this over 3 days, your back complains. I've had to do this for up to 6 hrs. a day over 3 days when we've had big dumps in Calgary, but this rare. In December we had a 2' dump overnight and I needed the two stage machine, and then went back over with the 720 for clean up. But last year I got through the whole season with just the 720s, and we got at least one 10" dump.

I use the 720s (and it used to use to be 520's) as my go to machines over my HSS724ACTD (tracked machine) 95% of the time. Up to 10"-12" inches the single stage Hondas are my go-to machines, and have been for 10 years or so.

I love those 720s. Easy to maintain too.


----------

